# non mi va



## 1dolcezza31

Buona sera a tutti!
Come si dice in spagnolo 'non mi va..' ? Scusatemi, ma e' senza contesto.


----------



## flljob

No quiero.
No me gusta.

Depende del contexto.


----------



## 1dolcezza31

No me gusta escribir? E' giusto?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Yo diría _*No tengo ganas* de escribir_.


----------



## 1dolcezza31

Muchas grasias Laura y flljob!!!

Feliz Dia de San Valentin!


----------



## gatogab

1dolcezza31 said:


> Muchas gracias Laura y flljob!!!
> ¡Feliz Día de San Valentín!


 
Si, quando qualcosa _'non va di farla'_, no se tiene '_ganas de hacerla'._
Auguri.


----------



## Neuromante

No tengo ganas
No me apetece


Pero como dice Flljob: depende del contexto.
"Non mi vanno le bionde" se traduce "No me gustan las rubias". Nuca podrías traducirlo como "No me apetecen / no tengo ganas de rubias" Salvo que (De nuevo el contexto) estés hablando de cervezas.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Pero como dice Flljob: depende del contexto.
> "Non mi vanno le bionde" se traduce "No me gustan las rubias". *Nunca* podrías traducirlo como "No me apetecen / no tengo ganas de rubias"


 
La verdad es que nunca, en ninguna ocasión traduciría con *apetecer*.


----------



## Rub87

gatogab said:


> La verdad es que nunca, en ninguna ocasión traduciría con *apetecer*.



Porqué nunca traducirias con apetecer?

Te apetece dar una vuelta? Ti va di fare un giro
Te apetece salir esta noche? Ti va di uscire stasera?


----------



## gatogab

Rub87 said:


> Porqué nunca traducirias con apetecer?
> 
> Te apetece dar una vuelta? Ti va di fare un giro
> Te apetece salir esta noche? Ti va di uscire stasera?


Porque _apetecer_ siempre lo he relacionado con el _'apetito'_, es decir, hambre.
En latinoamérica no todos los paises lo usan, como has podido ver en los _links_.
Te_ antoja _salir esta noche, lo uso poco. Prefiero _'¿Deseas salir esta noche?_
Pero sí que me _antoja _un heladito de vainilla.
O tengo _antojos_ de no sé qué cosa.
Y ellos que hagan lo que se les _antoje._
En fin, no es tan simple la cosa


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, pero no has respondido a por qué *nunca, en ninguna ocación* lo traducirías como "apetecer".
De esos links se deduce que en Méjico no se usa, pero eso no significa que NO se use, ni que no sea la forma más común y que tenga diferentes matices con respecto a otras opciones.
Tus ejemplos incluyen un sustantivo y una frase hecha, que no tienen relación con la traducción del *verbo* "antojar"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Sí, pero no has respondido a por qué *nunca, en ninguna ocasión* lo traducirías como "apetecer".


 



> Porque _apetecer_ siempre lo he relacionado con el _'apetito'_, es decir, hambre. (post#10)


 


> De esos links se deduce que en Méjico no se usa, pero eso no significa que NO se use, ni que no sea la forma más común y que tenga diferentes matices con respecto a otras opciones.


 
He dicho esto 





> "La verdad es que nunca, en ninguna ocasión traduciría con *apetecer*. "


Nunca he dicho que no se usa o que no tenga diferentes matices con respecto a otras opciones.


----------



## 0scar

_No me gusta escribir_  y _no me de ganas de escribir_ son cosas diferentes.  _Tener_ o _no tener_ _ganas_ es algo temporal.
_No me da ganas_ es más como _non ho voglia._

En esta canción _non mi va_ significa _no me gusta.
http://www.elyrics.net/read/r/rossi-vasco-lyrics/non-mi-va-lyrics.html
_


----------



## Rub87

Vale, creo que depende de las zonas entonces; yo he vivido un ano (perdonen pero no tengo la letra ene ) en madrid y allì se suele decir mucho: "te apetece ir a este sitio, salir, etc."... y mis amigos colombianos a menudo usan el verbo "antojar" pero para la comida.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Rub, 

Regali per te.
Questo è per la lettera *ñ*: Alt + 164
E questo è per le maiuscole dove servono: *M*



Rub87 said:


> Vale, creo que depende de las zonas entonces; yo he vivido un a*ñ*o (perdonen pero no tengo la letra ene ) en *M*adrid y allì se suele decir mucho: "te apetece ir a este sitio, salir, etc."... y mis amigos colombianos a menudo usan el verbo "antojar" pero para la comida.


Vorrei segnalarti però questo nuovo strumento di WordReference: eccolo!
Perciò... più accenti, meno alibi!


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> "Non mi vanno le bionde" se traduce "No me gustan las rubias".


 
Scusate la mia domanda, magari dovuta alla mia ignoranza, ma io non avevo mai sentito "non mi vanno le bionde" nel senso di "non mi piacciono le bionde". 
Si potrebbe dire, allora "non mi vanno le pere, le persone ipocrite, etc..." e cose del genere in questo senso? Io ho sempre pensato che quello che si dice di più è di "non andare a qualcuno di fare qualcosa", nel senso che stiamo discutendo di "no apetecer, no tener ganas,..."), oppure "non andare qualcosa a qualcuno" nel senso, più o meno, di "non funzionare" (Ad es.: "Non mi va il programma che ho scaricato"...).

Altrimenti, in spagnolo, "no me van las rubias" significa appunto "no me gustan las rubias".


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> ...oppure "non andare qualcosa a qualcuno" nel senso, più o meno, di "non funzionare"


 
¿Algo así?:
Cosa c'è che non va? = ¿qué hay que no funciona?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Non mi va, neanche un po' = no se me antoja ni siquiera un poco.


----------



## chlapec

Vediamo. Non vorrei essere pesante, ma in somma la mia domanda concreta è: è solito dire "non mi va qualcosa" (da non confondere con "non mi va di fare qualcosa") nel senso di "non mi piace qualcosa"?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao chlapec,


chlapec said:


> Scusate la mia domanda, magari dovuta alla mia ignoranza, ma io non avevo mai sentito "non mi vanno le bionde" nel senso di "non mi piacciono le bionde".
> Si potrebbe dire, allora "non mi vanno le pere, le persone ipocrite, etc..." e cose del genere in questo senso?


Certamente sì.
Non mi vanno i dolci, preferisco un pezzo di pizza.
Non mi vanno i prepotenti, mi fanno venire il malumore.
Non mi va l'estate in montagna, se non vado al mare non riesco a ricaricarmi.


----------



## chlapec

Grazie. Comunque, mi resta un margine di dubbio. Nella prima frase si potrebbe interpretare che i dolci non gli vanno in quello momento, ma forse in un'altro, sì. Nella terza, non si afferma di modo assoluto che l'estate in montagna non gli piaccia, ma che, piuttosto, non è suficiente se ci si vuole ricaricare. Soltanto la seconda è per me chiara nel senso di "non piacere" e mi sembra che vada collegata al senso negativo di "prepotente". Insisto, quindi, per l'ultima volta, lo giuro!, si dice solitamente "non mi vanno le bionde" oppure "non mi vanno i dolci" (nel senso di non mi sono mai piacuti, non mi piacciono e non mi piaceranno mai)??


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vorrei aiutarti, ma per farlo ho bisogno di fare io una domanda a te: se una cosa [non] mi piace deve essere per forza _per sempre_ oppure posso cambiare idea?
Ritengo che non sia il verbo a dare l'idea di temporarietà.


----------



## chlapec

Se *non mi* *piace*, è chiarissimo che è qualcosa di permanente, ma se *non mi va* non lo è finché non si sia convinto che tutti e due sono sinonimi negli esempi che mi hai dato. Per un spagnolo, rimane la possibilità di tradurre le tue frasi così: "no me apetecen los dulces, prefiero...", etc. 
Comunque, dato il tono della risposta, credo assolutamente che "non mi va" e "non mi piace" sono la stessa cosa, e ti ringrazio, certo


----------



## gatogab

> Comunque, dato il tono della risposta, credo assolutamente che* "non mi va" e "non mi piace" sono la stessa cosa...*


¿Cómo traducirías esto?:
Caro, non mi va di alzarmi, mi porteresti un bicchiere di latte?


----------



## Neuromante

Se traduciría *en otro contexto* a la frase en la que está la duda.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Se traduciría *en otro contexto* a la frase en la que está la duda.


 ¿Cómo?


----------



## flljob

gatogab said:


> ¿Cómo traducirías esto?:
> Caro, non mi va di alzarmi, mi porteresti un bicchiere di latte?



Nenorro, no quiero levantarme, ¿me traes un vaso de leche?

Saludos


----------

